
What Happened to Worcester? - randycupertino
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/01/magazine/what-happened-to-worcester.html
======
randycupertino
This is a great look at stagnating American cities and economic mobility in
the US. The author parses out the economics that gradually chip away at a
city, and the culture that dies with it.

My sister went to college in Worcester and seeing it now vs 15 years ago is
eye-opening. So many cities on the eastern side of the US look like this now-
empty streets, too many bars, garbage filled lots, and an entire generation
which still doesn't understand that the jobs are gone and not coming back.

